# N75 valve replacement?



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

I've done a lot of research and I can't find anywhere that really shows where this is or how to replace it. Can anyone help?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

That is it, 3 hoses and 2 bolts


----------



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

That looks like fun to replace!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

Any idea what size bolts those are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Keep looking...I thought I had to replace mine but it was actually electrical issues in the engine bay fuse box. It looks to be extremely tight and I found very little on it.


----------



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

Ecs tuning states:

Product Details

It can be called many things, such as the N75 valve, but it's job is vital to the health of your turbocharged engine. Sadly, these valves are prone to failure in many Volkswagen and Audi models, but thankfully, when you buy from ECS Tuning, the replacement part won't break the bank. These valves are pulse-width modulated, so they are constantly opening and closing. They can wear out over time. Make sure you check the hose connections to the valve as well.
Diagnosing a broken Waste Gate Frequency Control Valve is one of the most difficult things to do, but if you know what you are looking for, the problem can be picked out of the pile in no time. Obviously, the best way to find a damaged N75 valve is to go under the hood and be an engine detective. That being said, there are other ways to tell if something is going wrong. Your 2.0T will usually go into limp mode or develop zero boost. It's best to take your vehicle to a dealer to get it thoroughly inspected.

Whatever the problem may be I want to make sure and replace this weather it's bad or not. Being only 50 bucks and a little bit of a pain in my arse to install.. I found my fuse box under the hood to look pretty empty.. does anyone have a diagram of mkv gti fuse box? I found one for a golf and once I started looking through my fuses and moving them where they are "supposed" to be and my car wouldn't start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Diffles said:


> .. I found my fuse box under the hood to look pretty empty.. does anyone have a diagram of mkv gti fuse box? I found one for a golf and once I started looking through my fuses and moving them where they are "supposed" to be and my car wouldn't start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you joking?


----------



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

Uhh no? lol what's up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you at least take pictures of the fuse box before you started just moving fuses. Did the car run before you did the swaps?


----------



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah I did I was writing them down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

Does anyone have a diagram?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

What is the year of your GTI and the month year built?


----------



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

06 and car is somewhere else right now so idk about the month..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Send me a PM with your email and I can send you 2 Pdfs for fuse box SA-SB and SC....... Your GTI uses the High boxes. It should give you an idea but its not guaranteed as VW made changes and sometimes are not well documented.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Look for a file called Overview_of_fuses_and_relay_locations.pdf". I think it can be found on the russian site for passats. At any rate it is a pdf of all engine codes of the 2.0T for years 06-10. It has been very valuable to me. If anybody knows where to find this, chime in since I no longer remember where I found it.

The poster who says they have something is a nice offer of help as well. This is a nice community.


----------

